# Royal Artillery Pocket Watch



## laurawatch (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a wedding gift. Ideally I would like an antique world war, Royal Artillery pocket watch or just a good quality ww1/ww2 watch. I wondered if someone could point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Look for Cyma GSTP pocket watches. You can find one in really good condition for 150$ maximum. Cyma being the brand and GSTP being an army or whatever abbreviation.

You could try other brands other than Cyma but look for something with the GSTP on the back (otherwise it might not be military). These are WW2 period by the way.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

get a military pocket watch WITH military markings. at least R.A. and broad arrow.


----------



## laurawatch (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

What about something like this from one of the site's regulars: http://www.birthyearwatches.com/1945-record-dirty-dozen-military-watch-mod-dial/

It's not a pocket watch, and not obviously linked to the RA, but is awfully nice and could be worn on a regular basis. I'd be very happy if that were bought for me. Whereas it takes a 'special' kind of person to wear a pocket watch nowadays.


----------

